# i Pilot Remote Battery Life



## robt (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking for some experience from anyone using an I pilot system. Just wondering how may hours roughly your getting on the lithium remote batteries for the i pilot. I had a weird issue the other day where the remote would power up all icons lit up and then it beeped twice and the remote shut off.

thanks


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Cant' help you with the I-pilot as I just ordered my add on for my Riptide ST. But batteries are cheap so if you have a problem the first thing I would do is to put in a new battery. Even if you device is brand new. No telling how long the thing was sitting around on the shelf before you got it. And this way you will know quickly if that was the issue or not. 

For my remote for my copilot I just replace the batteries every year (I only have the boat in the water for about 5 months) and haven't had any issues. Will see if the I-pilot needs more frequent changes.


----------



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

I used my iPilot remote for almost a year with the original battery. I'd guess that is probably 25-30 hours on the actual battery. A couple of times the remote would not come on so I'd remove the battery, wipe it off and reinsert and it was good to go. I finally replaced it and now keep at least one spare in the boat. The batteries are cheap.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure if the battery that came with mine died after about a year, because I started experiencing difficulties getting the iPilot remote to turn on...putting in a new battery did not eliminate the problem, but a couple of slaps seems to wake it up.

I need to get this fixed because it is annoying, and I can't imagine how angry I'll be if I'm hooked up on a nice fish and can't get the TM to work.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> Not sure if the battery that came with mine died after about a year, because I started experiencing difficulties getting the iPilot remote to turn on...putting in a new battery did not eliminate the problem, but a couple of slaps seems to wake it up.
> 
> I need to get this fixed because it is annoying, and I can't imagine how angry I'll be if I'm hooked up on a nice fish and can't get the TM to work.


I have the same issue with mine...the remote will turn off and not respond for a short period of time (violently slapping it seems to help). 

The problem is that I've sometimes been sideways in a fast current when it quits, and I've come uncomfortably close to drifting into a bridge or oyster bar on multiple occasions...not fun.

As to the battery...I'm coming up on a year of probably above average use, and the battery is still fine. I plan to change my battery once a year.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Its the battery. Mine did not last long (a few months). I originally thought something was wrong with the pilot itself. Changed the battery everything worked fine that point forward. Ended up buying a couple extra on ebay, used the vacuum sealer to store them in and left on the boat. Done.


----------

